# Just Earned All My Money Back



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Snow can never be counted on here so when I bought my plow I was not sure if I would make enough to cover what I spent for the plow this year. Glad I earned enough to pay back the money I spent for a plow in the first season.

People that said plows shorter then 7.5 and your tires will be riding on the snow. Well all as I can say to that, is they were right.

Makes me sort of wish I had bought the Snow Dogg 7.5 or the Suburbanite 7'4". Though I have some jobs that are really tight and the 6"8" Meyer made it easy to maneuver. Who knows for sure if the Snow Dogg would of still been maneuverable enough. And the salesman said the Suburbanite would not stand up to commercial work.

Just that I wish the plow was 2" longer on each side. Total 7' length.

Any way I hope I can afford to put on a pull plow for next year. Maybe a Daniels.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Get some wings


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Who has wings for the Meyer DP 6'8"?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I am just the opposite of you. My first setup 37 years ago was a 6 foot Meyers on a 1979 Jeep CJ7. I now have a 2015 F350 with an 8 foot Western. This Ford setup is too big for the Residential Work that I do. I have 3 small Commercial accounts that a 6 foot plow would handle


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't see Meyer brand wings. But pro wings are somewhat popular. I'm sure you'll get a 2nd opinion soon


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

32vld;2113160 said:


> Who has wings for the Meyer DP 6'8"?


Buyers makes em


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Whiffyspark;2113395 said:


> I don't see Meyer brand wings. But pro wings are somewhat popular. I'm sure you'll get a 2nd opinion soon


My 2 cents worth
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=166116


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

http://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_17800_17800?hotline=false

If steel mold board these work great. Added them to my 7.5 western this year makes a world of difference.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

32vld;2113047 said:


> Snow can never be counted on here so when I bought my plow I was not sure if I would make enough to cover what I spent for the plow this year. Glad I earned enough to pay back the money I spent for a plow in the first season.
> 
> People that said plows shorter then 7.5 and your tires will be riding on the snow. Well all as I can say to that, is they were right.
> 
> ...


I also have Meyer - a 6.5 BTW on a 00 TJ. Get the rite work n your fine. I plow commercial - covienence stores, small condos. In the Blizz I sent a bill in for 34 hrs. N you don't want wings if you have a jeep or small truck! Plow is small for a reason. These vehicles aren't made to push that much snow at once. Steady as she goes. Just keep it moving n adding $$ to that bank acct! Continued Good luck!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ are you serious, Clark?...

op, you can find a set of "wings"
now, the plow will weight as much as the 7.5 would have or more.


live and learn, good luck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2118046 said:


> ^ are you serious, Clark?...
> 
> op, you can find a set of "wings"
> now, the plow will weight as much as the 7.5 would have or more.
> ...




You crack me up Sno


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2;2118099 said:


> You crack me up Sno


I could have been a a-$-$
And just said, 
"We told you so....."
But I didnt,

Mn nice.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2118120 said:


> I could have been a a-$-$
> And just said,
> "We told you so....."
> But I didnt,
> ...


Very true. You have a very nice way of putting things. Obvious bunt Blunt


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

32vld;2113047 said:


> Snow can never be counted on here so when I bought my plow I was not sure if I would make enough to cover what I spent for the plow this year. Glad I earned enough to pay back the money I spent for a plow in the first season.
> 
> People that said plows shorter then 7.5 and your tires will be riding on the snow. Well all as I can say to that, is they were right.
> 
> ...


7' is a really good size for a lot of vehicles, but a lot of plow makers skip that size and jump from 6'8" to 7'6". Older vehicles from around 1990 are good with the 6'8", but vehicles made now tend to be just enough wider than they were back then that you need that extra 4 inches to make it clear. Thing is, all the way to 7'6" can be just a little bit too much, especially when you're dealing with tight spaces or deep snow. With deep snow, extra width can make it a lot harder to break through, so you need to minimize the extension.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

jasonv;2118855 said:


> 7' is a really good size for a lot of vehicles, but a lot of plow makers skip that size and jump from 6'8" to 7'6". Older vehicles from around 1990 are good with the 6'8", but vehicles made now tend to be just enough wider than they were back then that you need that extra 4 inches to make it clear. Thing is, all the way to 7'6" can be just a little bit too much, especially when you're dealing with tight spaces or deep snow. With deep snow, extra width can make it a lot harder to break through, so you need to minimize the extension.


For Meyer, you can still get the old 7' steel moldboard n A frame from storksauto.com. Theyre in Reading, PA. Ask for Jeen. Tell him Tim from NJ sent ya!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jasonv;2118855 said:


> 7' is a really good size for a lot of vehicles, but a lot of plow makers skip that size and jump from 6'8" to 7'6". Older vehicles from around 1990 are good with the 6'8", but vehicles made now tend to be just enough wider than they were back then that you need that extra 4 inches to make it clear.


What vehicles from around 1990 are good with a 6'8" plow and what has made the wider since then?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2118120 said:


> I could have been a a-$-$
> And just said,
> "We told you so....."
> But I didnt,
> ...





Philbilly2;2118123 said:


> Very true. You have a very nice way of putting things. Obvious bunt Blunt


Graduate of Buff's school of people skills.

I was expelled.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2118935 said:


> Graduate of Buff's school of people skills.
> 
> I was expelled.


I was a drop out


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2;2119032 said:


> I was a drop out


Quitter..............


----------

